

Ask HN: What startup has the largest sign-up button? - martinkallstrom

The increasing proliferation of A/B-testing have the effect of inflating sign up buttons all over the web. The effect comes from the fact that A/B-testing will show that almost no matter how large you make the sign-up button, you can squeeze out a few extra per mille in conversion rate by making it even bigger.<p>An example of a website with a quite large sign-up button is http://www.teambox.com. Let's start a round of one-uppance: who can find the largest sign-up button around? Not counting spoofs and goofs.
======
benologist
I'm not sure if they're a startup or not but these guy's have a _very_ big
one:

<http://www.gaiaonline.com/>

~~~
pontuse
Great approach to the Sign Up button! The humorous approach itself probably
increases the conversion rate.

~~~
seiji
Depends on what you mean by conversion.

Interesting stats: over 50% of the people who sign up never click the "verify
email" link in the welcome message they get. About 90% of the people who sign
up are "born dead" meaning they are never seen again after the first few days.

It's difficult to inject your site into a person's habits, routine, and life.
But once someone is hooked, they stay forever (or until a major life event
like moving to college).

That site can deal with crappy signup numbers because the site still brings in
over one million dollars every month from teenage girls buying "virtual items"
for $2.50 to $9.99 each: [http://vator.tv/news/2010-07-23-gaia-makes-1m-a-
month-in-vir...](http://vator.tv/news/2010-07-23-gaia-makes-1m-a-month-in-
virtual-good-sales)

------
forsgren
Biggest one I've seen so far: <http://baramail.com.au/> (the giant "sign up
now for a free account" button at the bottom of the page)

Bonus: <http://www.betterblogger.net/>

~~~
martinkallstrom
Very cool. Perhaps a relevant question for the ones of you that have done
actual A/B-runs: Is it your experience that a larger or more prominent button
"always" increases conversion rate? Is there any counter examples?

------
michokest
I put that button on Teambox, and I can say it was not because of A/B testing
at all. I just like clicking on big buttons!

~~~
martinkallstrom
So what kind of conversion rate are you seeing from visitors on that page?

~~~
karlgoldfield
Signups? I cannot disclose actual numbers but after the website redesign we
saw an increase in signups by 40%.

~~~
benologist
If you classify redesign as "one thing" you become eligible for a "How I
increased signups 40% by doing one thing" submissions!

